# window tinting options



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

has any1 tinted his/her car on your own?

if yes, then please tell me where to find the materials and tools .

thanks
mk


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i have tinted all my own cars, but u do have to have some experince to do it. you must know how to do stress cuts for the back or if you know how to heat the tint to form to the window. pretty much leave it to a professional unless you have a lot of patience

jr


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It really isn't that hard. Dig through  this site.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Movement of Thread*

This thread might do better in Cosmetics...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

Does anyone know how much it would cost to get the windows professionally tinted?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I was quoted about 200.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

200 bones for tint?????? we charge 129 for smoke and 139 for mirror and we also do tint graphics. you can barely see mine but, look closely at http//.members.cardomain.com/greenb13


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Time to raise your prices then......


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

no because it a standard price around my neck of tha woods. raise prices+no business


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

yea 200 is really steep...i was quoted at around 180-200 to remove my old tint, then put mirror tint with a red film on instead


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Y'all live in the Sun Belt where tinted windows are as common as sliced bread. Up here in Maine, well.....tint is purely a cosmetic thing, a luxury, and there are very few shops so that's why it's more.


----------

